# Re: Red fish still active in the marsh 1-12-2015



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Red fish still active in the marsh 1-12-2015*

My fishing partner Nate and I had a feeling that the red fish would be feeding today and we were right. We both picked up quick limits in a drain. We stayed for another hour and CPR'ed another 10-12 fish. The fish moved shallower over mud as the day went on and that's where we found them. I landed another 5 large slots and one 33 inch, 14 pound red fish. The water was in the upper 40's which made the fish lethargic but were gorging on large mullet. Several fish had huge mullet tails sticking out of their mouths. All of my fish were caught on an 1/4 oz H&H Pro-jig-head and a black and chartreuse Queen cocahoe minnow. I was using my new Stinkypants stringer which was very easy to use (no tangling, sharp spike, and smooth chord); this is going to be a perfect tournament stringer. I also used the Stinkypants boga float which also is a big upgrade from my last float. All of the fish were released, and swam away strong.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Some more pictures.


----------

